# Knedding Out Report 2/9-2/10



## Head Kned (Mar 21, 2011)

I did something different this time. I contacted a couple members here on this forum and got a crew together. 

Kim and Reeldog and I jumped on my boat at 11am Sunday to go find some tuna. We ran out to the usual spots and picked up some BFT. Then set up for swords with not much luck. A couple of swats it would appear, but thats it. 

Found a rig on the shelf and picked up 20+ BFT. our plan was to chunk later that day. Once we were satisfied with the BFT in the boat we headed west. 

We ran about 25 miles west and arrived right at sunset and we came upon complete pandemonium. There were sharks everywhere and BIG Tuna. I got a lot of good footage and put it in the video below. 

Ended up with 2 good YFT, lost one due to broken rod. then about 30 good size BFT, one of those was a jumbo. 

Enjoy

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2HsSCmF5i9c


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

Awesome, thanks for post


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

Nice vid! Looks fun


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Awe MAN! That was GREAT! To bad about the rod and fish..... What pound test line were you using on those, it looked like mono?


----------



## Donnie24 (Jan 12, 2013)

Awesome video man! Sucks about the rod man!


----------



## Head Kned (Mar 21, 2011)

Realtor said:


> Awe MAN! That was GREAT! To bad about the rod and fish..... What pound test line were you using on those, it looked like mono?


Its 80lb *********** pro. I was pretty upset, I had been strapped to the fish for almost and hour, we saw him down about 50 ft and wanted the fight to be over.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Nice report and fish. Thanks for sharing


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

High sticking will break a rod every time! That rod was almost 90 degrees with the water! Still looked like a GREAT trip to me!


----------



## Head Kned (Mar 21, 2011)

Chris V said:


> Nice report and fish. Thanks for sharing


Thanks Chris


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

*other reports*

BTW, I did get some reports from three local OB based boats that did "the long run" from OB and they did not have great trips. You did better by sticking in close!:thumbsup:


----------



## Head Kned (Mar 21, 2011)

Chris V said:


> BTW, I did get some reports from three local OB based boats that did "the long run" from OB and they did not have great trips. You did better by sticking in close!:thumbsup:


When we were at the floaters we marked fish but way deep. After what i saw to the west, there is NO reason to sniff a floater right now.


----------



## PJIII (Oct 29, 2011)

Thanks for sharing the video!! Wow!! Did I say wow!!!


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Kned, thank you for an epic day of fishing, my family and friends thank you for the delicious Tuna! I'm sure I have picked up a little extra Purgatory time because we not only had a Tuna Tuesday, we also had a Tuna Wednesday. Two days of feasting on smoked tuna dip, tuna salad and seared tuna steaks with rice. Yesterday we had Italian cream cake for desert and today canoles. After dinner we crowded the couches and chairs in the den to watch the video, it is awesome!


----------



## sea hoss (Aug 18, 2009)

Awesome video, it gave me goose bumps! I need to go scratch that itch!

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Kim said:


> Kned, thank you for an epic day of fishing, my family and friends thank you for the delicious Tuna! I'm sure I have picked up a little extra Purgatory time because we not only had a Tuna Tuesday, we also had a Tuna Wednesday. Two days of feasting on smoked tuna dip, tuna salad and seared tuna steaks with rice. Yesterday we had Italian cream cake for desert and today canoles. After dinner we crowded the couches and chairs in the den to watch the video, it is awesome!


Well, you just ruined my chicken dinner.

Way to go on the trip guys!:thumbsup:


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

Great video and trip. May I suggest next trip turn thoughs 2 hr fights into 1 hr fights by using the boat to fight the fish.


----------



## Head Kned (Mar 21, 2011)

Scruggspc said:


> Great video and trip. May I suggest next trip turn thoughs 2 hr fights into 1 hr fights by using the boat to fight the fish.


Fights weren't that bad, maybe i embellished on the movie a little. We were using the boat to chase the fish down. When i high sticked that thing we had color on the fish.


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

Nice YF's so you were chucking poppers to surface bustin fish or jigging?
See any other boats?


----------



## Head Kned (Mar 21, 2011)

Xiphius said:


> Nice YF's so you were chucking poppers to surface bustin fish or jigging? See any other boats?


All surface poppers. We did see quite a few boats, but we were first on the scene.


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Man, what a great video, awesome post!


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Every fishing trip puts a little something on the learning curve since God deemed it wise to let us be born with out an innate set of perfect fishing skills. That makes us work harder at doing a little more catching and a little less fishing. Just the same, Kned you managed the boat on a double hook up with big tuna, both were put in the fish box and that in anyone's book that is pretty darned good. As far as the boat handling on the fish that Kned lost, I will have to fess up and say I screwed the pooch on that one and I'll try to do better next time.


----------



## Kailua Boy (Jul 31, 2013)

Awesome Report and Video - Congrats on your catch! That looked like a great time. I feel for you with that one at the end.. I hate that "sinking chest" feeling when you lose a good one at the ending of a battle. No worries though, she'll be 20lbs heavier the next time you hook her!!! "Hanapa'a!!!"


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

Very nice Report and Video. Thanks for sharing the trip.


----------



## jet (Jan 17, 2011)

*Enjoyed the Video*

I enjoyed the fishing video you shared, good job on the tuna. What rig that is in the background when you are catching the yellowfin? I fish out of Destin and feeling the need for a trip.. Joe


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Dude, we gotta get out there!


----------



## Head Kned (Mar 21, 2011)

jet said:


> I enjoyed the fishing video you shared, good job on the tuna. What rig that is in the background when you are catching the yellowfin? I fish out of Destin and feeling the need for a trip.. Joe


Its a rig thats Sw 154 miles from Destin pass. I don't know the name.


----------



## Head Kned (Mar 21, 2011)

Kim said:


> As far as the boat handling on the fish that Kned lost, I will have to fess up and say I screwed the pooch on that one and I'll try to do better next time.


Kim, we were straight up and down, the fish was in perfect shape, i just got impatient.


----------



## D35 (Jun 29, 2011)

Looks like a great trip..... Awesome video!!


----------



## bluedawg1 (Mar 24, 2011)

*Bluedawg1*

GREAT Video !! Great Post. Looking forward to the rigs this year Myself. I can see some Sesame Oil and a grill in your future. !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:notworthy:


----------



## PHARMER (Apr 13, 2012)

Awesome Video!! Thanks for sharing. I heard a lot about the trip and have this on my bucket list.


----------



## Matdfhew (Mar 9, 2014)

Thanks Chris


----------

